# Interview Details



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

_AoA...
it is interview season for medical students and medical applicants who have already given their interviews in any medical college are free to share their experience about the questions asked...general behavior of the faculty and things like that...
its going to be of great help!!_#yes


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

far2cool said:


> _aoa...
> It is interview season for medical students and medical applicants who have already given their interviews in any medical college are free to share their experience about the questions asked...general behavior of the faculty and things like that...
> Its going to be of great help!!_#yes


please someone share his experience !!!!


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey. I got an interview call from rashid latif medical college. I haven't given any interview before. what kind of questions do they ask? How should i prepare for it? Is it an easy interview or difficut.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

pilzzz said:


> Hey. I got an interview call from rashid latif medical college. I haven't given any interview before. what kind of questions do they ask? How should i prepare for it? Is it an easy interview or difficut.


This is what happened last year...

Firstly, as soon as you walk into the building you will be asked to take at seat in their Auditorium. You will then be asked to write an essay on a topic provided. It'll probably be 10-12 lines. Now don't start freaking out. The topic is normally about Pakistan, or why you want to become a doctor etc... I highly doubt anyone ever looks at that. Then they will call you one by one for the interview. The interview will consist of questions like "Why you want to become a doctor?", "Tell us about your parents" etc... 

Nothing you should stress over. However, dress well and just be yourself. Good luck!


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

How should I respond to 'Why do you want to become a dentist'? #confused

*THAT* is certainly the *toughest* question I can think up of and it is certainly one which they will ask.


----------



## vortex (Sep 18, 2012)

Username said:


> This is what happened last year...
> 
> Firstly, as soon as you walk into the building you will be asked to take at seat in their Auditorium. You will then be asked to write an essay on a topic provided. It'll probably be 10-12 lines. Now don't start freaking out. The topic is normally about Pakistan, or why you want to become a doctor etc... I highly doubt anyone ever looks at that. Then they will call you one by one for the interview. The interview will consist of questions like "Why you want to become a doctor?", "Tell us about your parents" etc...
> 
> Nothing you should stress over. However, dress well and just be yourself. Good luck!


What question they asked from u ?
Plzz tell us :-!


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Username said:


> This is what happened last year...
> 
> Firstly, as soon as you walk into the building you will be asked to take at seat in their Auditorium. You will then be asked to write an essay on a topic provided. It'll probably be 10-12 lines. Now don't start freaking out. The topic is normally about Pakistan, or why you want to become a doctor etc... I highly doubt anyone ever looks at that. Then they will call you one by one for the interview. The interview will consist of questions like "Why you want to become a doctor?", "Tell us about your parents" etc...
> 
> Nothing you should stress over. However, dress well and just be yourself. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> How should I respond to 'Why do you want to become a dentist'? #confused
> 
> *THAT* is certainly the *toughest* question I can think up of and it is certainly one which they will ask.


I was looking for answers to "Why do I want to be a doctor"? and came across these points about dentistry:

1. Dentist may performimportant surgeries for patients that have suffered damage due to accidents ordiseases. Such surgeries may include: trauma surgery, implants, laser surgeryor tissue grafts. By playing such a vital role in the health of others, dentistsare highly respected for their contributions.

2. Regularly meeting andhelping individuals from all walks of life is a rewarding career, which maybring personal satisfaction.

3. The joy of changing a person`s life by creating a beautiful, healthy smile is one of the intangible rewards of being a dentist that can`t be measured.

4. Being a dentist canmean having the flexibility of setting your own schedule and working at yourown pace.


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

suggest the most inspirational answer for:why do you want to be a doctor??---anyone??#wink#laugh


----------



## far2cool (Oct 8, 2012)

who is in for shifa interviews??and when??#roll


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

The CMH interview was bull****. I did get admission but I saw corrupt people in that school who aren't following the rules.


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

I got an interview call yesterday from LMDC. They said i have been short listed for interview. what are the chances of my admission if i do well in interview. i have also heard that they don't ask many questions in interview so it does'nt matter a lot. Then what is the admission criteria after interview?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> Hey. I got an interview call from rashid latif medical college. I haven't given any interview before. what kind of questions do they ask? How should i prepare for it? Is it an easy interview or difficut.


whats your aggreagate


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

my aggregate is 71.26%


----------

